# 67 GTO blower motor relay



## NDExpat (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm missing the master blower motor relay and the hi/low blower motor relay and I'm not having much luck finding replacements. Does anyone know what the part numbers are? Are they both the same relay? Are they separate relays or did they originally come with both relays mounted on in a single unit? The picture in the shop manual is basically black with 6 shiny lugs in the middle of the picture. I can't make out any detail. I anyone can post a picture it would surely help.

Thanks


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Are you talking about the relay that goes on the pass. side firewall?

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...6YD&order_number_e=NDA4Mjk2OQ==
&web_access=Y

Here is a list of all the relays Ames carries.

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/S...search_year=1967&search_keyword=+relay&sort=0


----------



## NDExpat (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks. The wiring diagram shows 2 relays. A master relay and a hi/lo blower relay. I'm wondering if the 2 relays are the same part number or if they're 2 different relays? Any idea? I might just get 2 of these and wire them up as per the diagram & see if it works.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If you look at this picture the relay is the silver box on the pass. side firewall and there is another one on top of the blower plenum with the gray connector that's plugged onto it.
I am not sure if it is a relay or a sensor though.


----------

